# Roll Call Watkins Glen!!



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

Let's go people! This is a once in a lifetime opportunity!

Let's get this number up to 20 confirms!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

RollinOn18s said:


> Let's go people! This is a once in a lifetime opportunity!
> 
> Let's get this number up to 20 confirms!


We have 15 slots for the track, alas.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

(re confirming) me and my passenger will be there.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Me and my passenger aswell (reconfirm)


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

Alrigut let's get that confirmed total to 15 lol


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

are the passengers allowed to be in the car on the track?


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

yes


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

1 week!


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

we are meeting at the walmart in Walkins Glen correct?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Sure, let's meet at the Wal-Mart. That way everybody can GPS it very easily, and the locals will know exactly how to get there if somebody doesn't have phone service (AT&T and T-Mobile don't work well in-town, at least as of last summer).


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Calling all comers!


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Still short one person


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

CAN NOT WAIT!!! so excited ! spent an hour today doing some paint work in the engine bay and cleaning her up ( even cleaned part of the engine )


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Same here getting ready for the Glen meet - cleaned my interior and installed my rear UR upper tower bar this past weekend.


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

I am also very excited! I just am looking forward to roadtrippin it there getting 38mpg's!
Well and driving on the track.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Saturdays weather granted its still a little early and the weather can change but hey its an idea of what it can be


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

Sciphi. I got a friend with a cobalt whole would like to come


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

We'd love to have him!


----------



## sbickmeyer (Oct 23, 2011)

Too late to get in on this?!?!?


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

Never too late. Hop on Down


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Come on down! Just remember to bring $25 to tour the track, and a warm jacket. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Bad news: I got a deer. It got the hood and headlight support pretty well. The car's going into the shop tomorrow, so I'll be driving our Fit. Those of you meeting me on I-90, look for a Fit instead of a Cruze!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Bad news: I got a deer. It got the hood and headlight support pretty well. The car's going into the shop tomorrow, so I'll be driving our Fit. Those of you meeting me on I-90, look for a Fit instead of a Cruze!


**** that sucks.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

F U C K. that blows. What color fit??


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

no that ducks mate 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear that - these deer around here are everywhere and very bold. The only time I hit a deer was with a 1980 SAAB 900 turbo 5M and I was not even moving. Another driver was honking his horn and spooked the deer into my car. Damaged the hood real nice.


----------



## sbickmeyer (Oct 23, 2011)

Whoah, that really BLOWS man. Especially right before Watkins Glen. Still kind of debating on whether or not I'm going. Would be by myself, and its a 4hr drive. But at the same time I love driving and want something to do  I'll have a definite answer tomorrow.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> and its a 4hr drive. But at the same time I love driving and want something to do  I'll have a definite answer tomorrow.


I am over 4hrs away too - in Westchester county, NY


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

I am looking at 2.5- 3 hrs pending on traffic through Ithica and Cortland


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

It's an hour and a half for me too. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

Jvegas04 said:


> I am looking at 2.5- 3 hrs pending on traffic through Ithica and Cortland


where are you coming from if you are oging through ithaca? if you want to meet in ithaca we can trval together. ( if you havnt guessed i am in ithaca)


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

hey sciphi i figured i post an old post of yours in here. its the time table for This saturday 

Please change what ever has changed, i was just curious to time and thought it be a good idea to repost your timetable. (sorry if i stepped on your foot with this)

12 PM - Meet in parking lot of Watkins Glen Walmart 515 E 4th St, Watkins Glen, NY (super center)

12:30 PM: Leave for the track. 

12:45 PM: Arrive at track, pay, stage, and wait for our 1:30 PM track time. Probably more chatting.

1:30 PM: Track tour!! This will take about 15 minutes once we're staged.

1:50 ish PM: Photos in finish area. This will need to move quickly.

((2:30ish: Leave track for Watkins Glen state park picnic area. We will go directly from the track to the cruise of the old Grand Prix course. )

2:45: Begin cruise of course. The course is about 6 miles long, so it should take 15-20 minutes. I'll say 30 minutes to be safe.)


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

2 more sleeps!!


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Again.... If you guys wanna stop planning cool things at inconvenient times.... that'd be great. Wish I could make this one.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

kfr291 said:


> where are you coming from if you are oging through ithaca? if you want to meet in ithaca we can trval together. ( if you havnt guessed i am in ithaca)


I am coming from just south of Syracuse so I take 13 right through Ithica


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

See you all soon!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Y'all have fun and take tona of pictures and videos. Wish I could go.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Bring warm jackets, it'll be a cold one today!


----------



## AmbersCruze8822 (May 22, 2013)

If you guys do this next year please let me know I want in!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> If you guys do this next year please let me know I want in!


 Everyone had a great time last April and we agreed we would meet up again next year.


----------



## AmbersCruze8822 (May 22, 2013)

Awesome I def want in :smile:




blk88verde said:


> Everyone had a great time last April and we agreed we would meet up again next year.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Well if we do do this again I need to know ahead of time Ive moved to Buffalo since then so if anyone comes from canada like last time we could meet up and head through rochester to pick up a few more of you guys


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

I'd be down for a meet at WG next year. Its like right in the middle of both my homes

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

We are definitely doing this again next year. The turnout this year was fantastic, we all had a great time, and it was nice to put some faces with some names! 

I think for next year we will see if folks want to spend $50 so we can do 6 laps at once. That way we would get a few more full-speed paced laps. I would be all right with it, but we will see what everybody thinks next year!


----------



## mattjt21 (Jul 12, 2013)

I would be interested in doing this next year as well. Been wanting too for a couple years now.


----------

